# Whats the right starter for my Ford 1520?



## idahoklink (May 18, 2014)

I'm having to replace the starter in my 1990 Ford 1520 tractor. My question: is there more than one size starter spline gear that will work on this tractor? In searching for a new starter I found many ads stating their starter will fit a 1520 except they have different number of teeth. Some have 9 teeth, some 10, and some 12. I'm confused.


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello Idaholink,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland Tractor Forum. 

Please refer to the attached Parts diagram for your 1520 starter. This diagram was obtained from the Messick's Farm Equipment website. 

There is a note as you scroll down through the parts breakdown stating that the original starter had 11 teeth and the replacement starter has 9 teeth. Plus a statement "OK to use ".

As I understand it:
1. The original starter P/N SBA185086550 is no longer serviced. (11 teeth)
2. Replacement starter is P/N SBA185086551. (9 teeth)
3. Remanufactured starter P/N SBA185086551R.
4. Aftermarket starter P/N SBA185086551GV.

I recommend that you contact Messick's Farm Equipment Parts Department 1-877-260-3528. They have helpful people in the parts department who can give you the answers you need. 

I personally would not deviate from the 11 teeth or 9 teeth setup (whatever Messick's recommends).


----------



## idahoklink (May 18, 2014)

Thanks Ed F this is exactly what I needed.
Klink


----------

